# Removing Snow



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

What do you think is the safest way to remove the snow from the car before driving off?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll wrap a drying towel around my hand and arm, and get the lion's share off with that. Then just some cool-tepid water for any remaining ice. Have some salt to hand if you can incase it's cold enough for the water to freeze on the ground. Keep checking the towel for grit.
That's just my sixpence. Try not to use a broom, you'll cause more scratches than an 80's D.J.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a soft brush to get all the snow off the entire car quickly.

Couldn’t give 2 f**ks about the paint - safety is 100% more important.

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My favourite technique for dealing with snow is not to drive in it 

I'm perfectly capable, unfortunately not everyone else is.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Just poke two eye holes for the windscreen and then take it for a blast down the motorway. Seems to work well for most BMW drivers :thumb:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I always regret using the plastic snow shovel I had in my hand to remove the snow from the windscreen as it slide from the wonderfully waxed roof. The resulting scratches on the windscreen always reminded me that glass is not always as hard as you think it is, either that or I had shovelled up some diamonds beforehand.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Just poke two eye holes for the windscreen and then take it for a blast down the motorway. Seems to work well for most BMW drivers :thumb:


You're not Dominic Cummins by any chance are you?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

PugIain said:


> My favourite technique for dealing with snow is not to drive in it
> 
> I'm perfectly capable, unfortunately not everyone else is.


Yes, to many idiots on the roads :wall:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

In the end I used an Autoglym Water blade and as the snow was melting it slid off quite easily. Maybe there were some contaminents in the snow or the abrasiveness of the snow itself but hey, you've got to do something.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Vikan Snow brush has worked very well for me https://www.zoro.co.uk/shop/automot...ates&cjevent=dab8904b49ff11eb837505ef0a18050e

Or aquablade


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Watering Can with spray head-on, Lukewarm water, pour over Car then push it off using Anything BUt a Brush Or shovel. I use a Microfibre Cloth over my sleeve Or even an aqua blade but don't press hard. The Snow should slide off easy as the warm water is under it


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

The Cueball said:


> I use a soft brush to get all the snow off the entire car quickly.
> 
> Couldn't give 2 f**ks about the paint - safety is 100% more important.
> 
> :thumb:


This in a nutshell


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Can snow scratch paintwork off you just slide it off?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> Just poke two eye holes for the windscreen and then take it for a blast down the motorway. Seems to work well for most BMW drivers :thumb:


One more than the Audi / VW drivers go, so definitely on the safer side :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Tykebike said:


> In the end I used an Autoglym Water blade and as the snow was melting it slid off quite easily. Maybe there were some contaminents in the snow or the abrasiveness of the snow itself but hey, you've got to do something.


I've a blade and use this, works well and I've had no issues...


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I don't have this problem, I keep my car in my heated garage.:lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

stealthwolf said:


> Can snow scratch paintwork off you just slide it off?


Snow itself won't (unless supersoft paint), it's the dirt underneath that gets dragged along with it.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use cold water from the hose. It usually clears the whole car in a few minutes. I am sure a watering can would work just as well but may take a little longer.

But watch out for ice forming on the ground. I keep some road salt/sand in the garage to help stop that happening.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Not had this issue yet but plan to just blow it off using my metrovac sidekick. Should be easy enough.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I used a leaf blower working in sections that worked for the bulk of the loose snow. The Swedish Ice scraper did for the glass. 

I've tidied the garage so I get the car inside now. Sooooo much better


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

This is an issue i will have to deal with the next few weeks. 

So you guys are just pouring warm water on top of the snow!? Thats a pretty simple solution!

What i mess i made last year using the scrapper to get crusty snow off my bonnet and roof!! Deep scratches that i knocked out with sonax perfect finish and the super course white BOSS pad.

I really don't want to repeat that but it was super fun getting those scratches out. It was my first real time using a professional DA. I was like, "this stuff really does work!".


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a couple of neighbours use the yard brush to sweep off the snow, it's quick, it's simple it's criminal!


----------

